# Subtank Mini v2 RBA



## Lushen (28/7/15)

Hi All

Does any have stock off or is expecting stock of the new RBA that comes with the new Subtank mini?

I am officially in love with the new version of the RBA in the subbox, the flavour is amazing and I want to get the new RBA for my older subtank mini's.


----------



## arbdullah (28/7/15)

What coil are you building in it?


----------



## Derick (28/7/15)

Sadly our supplier went out of stock within a day of receiving them, so next time around we will get some


----------



## Lushen (29/7/15)

arbdullah said:


> What coil are you building in it?



I'm building a simple 6 wrap spaced coil, 26gauge Kanthal at 0,7ohm's


----------



## Lushen (29/7/15)

Derick said:


> Sadly our supplier went out of stock within a day of receiving them, so next time around we will get some



I will be watching your site closely, thanks @Derick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (1/8/15)

Any news on this front yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (2/8/15)

No stock at the supplier yet, he said he would let us know soon as his shipment comes in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (2/8/15)

Cool thanks @Derick, I would appreciate it


----------

